# Bang Bang Shrimp



## niquejim (Jul 31, 2011)

3/4  cup flour
1/2  cup rice flour(or a little less cornstarch)
1  Tbs kosher or sea salt
1/2 Tbs fresh cracked black pepper
1 lb small peeled shrimp

2 eggs

Oil for frying 

Beat the 2 eggs in a bowl and combine the dry ingredients in another bowl. Roll the shrimp in the flour mix, then eggs and back to the flour mix. Fry in batches 2-3 minute @360 until golden, drain well.
Toss in the sauce until coated

sauce:  2/3 cup mayo
1 1/2 TBS Sriracha hot sauce
1 1/2tsp honey


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yummy.  Makes me wish I had a deep fryer.  The sauce is similar to one I make a lot for a lot of different foods, and I'd love this.  But I hate deep frying.


----------



## Littlechef (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, this sounds great. Thanks for sharing it. I am going to have to try this soon.


----------



## niquejim (Oct 6, 2011)

Use the corn starch it's much better...trust me


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 6, 2011)

niquejim said:


> Use the corn starch it's much better...trust me




+1, much better. More crispy=More better.

This dish is one of the few I really enjoy from those big chain places.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2011)

mmm, this looks good! and it just may be do-able with my little bucket type el cheapo electric deep fryer. i think it's called a "fry daddy" or something.

i bought it to make buffalo wings, but you can only make 3 or 4 wings in it at a time effectively, so by the time you've made enough for a few people, the first ones that were fried are getting cold.

but i think shrimp would fry up much more quickly, and at least a few more at a time.

thanks nique and jim.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> mmm, this looks good! and it just may be do-able with my little bucket type el cheapo electric deep fryer. i think it's called a "fry daddy" or something.
> 
> i bought it to make buffalo wings, but you can only make 3 or 4 wings in it at a time effectively, so by the time you've made enough for a few people, the first ones that were fried are getting cold.
> 
> ...


 
I used my dad's "fry daddy" (small bucket, cheapo electric deep fryer) to deep-fry walleye "nuggets" for walleye tacos. I had to do the fish in two batches, but that was okay. Depending on the count/pound of the shrimp, I would think you could do this quite nicely using the fry daddy. Wings, on the other hand, because chicken takes longer to fry to get the internal temp up, might be tricky in that appliance.


----------



## spork (Oct 7, 2011)

will have to take a look at this mini fry-daddy... it sounds really convenient.  I often wish I had a little fried crunch texture to a dish - crispy onion rings on a burger, etc - but don't want to do the kitchen work for what amounts to a few small pieces of garnish.

If you swap the measurements of hot sauce & honey, add toasted walnuts into the toss, it's called "Walnut Shrimp" and is also a tasty, sweet dish.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 7, 2011)

spork said:


> *will have to take a look at this mini fry-daddy... it sounds really convenient.* I often wish I had a little fried crunch texture to a dish - crispy onion rings on a burger, etc - but don't want to do the kitchen work for what amounts to a few small pieces of garnish.
> 
> If you swap the measurements of hot sauce & honey, add toasted walnuts into the toss, it's called "Walnut Shrimp" and is also a tasty, sweet dish.


 
Just to say, I have used a few different electric fryers and I've never been happier than when I switched to a pot with oil in it that I set on the gas burner. The results are better and it's less messy. There's just a bit of a learning curve as far as regulating your temps.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> mmm, this looks good! and it just may be do-able with my little bucket type el cheapo electric deep fryer. i think it's called a "fry daddy" or something.
> 
> i bought it to make buffalo wings, but you can only make 3 or 4 wings in it at a time effectively, so by the time you've made enough for a few people, the first ones that were fried are getting cold.
> 
> ...


 
I've got one of those little fryers also, BT. I hardly ever use it, because, as you say, it's just too small to do much in. I find a Wok to be far superior to any of the deep fryers on the market.


----------



## giggler (Oct 8, 2011)

This recipe is interesting..

I've never had this, but it looks like..

Fry some shrimp, (lightly in cornstarch, or all the way with egg and crumbs)..

make a sauce of spicy Mayo and toss?

Sounds like it would be Soggy, but very intrigueing!

Serve over rice or salad?

I don't normally have Thai ingrediants around, but like them..

I wonder if this would work with a Chipotle Chili Mayo/ Cream sauce as well?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2011)

I find that adding cornstarch to the flour before the egg wash helps the "crumbs" stick better. I also add about 1 tsp of corn starch to the crumb mixture.


----------



## cave76 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds great! Are those little pre-peeled shrimp used for this?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2011)

giggler--I'd try it with chilpolte, but I'll try just about anything with chilpolte.


----------



## cave76 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder if Panko might be used. Anybody tried that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2011)

Panko on medium sized or larger shrimp.  The little ones dry out too fast when deep fried.


----------



## giggler (Oct 8, 2011)

I wondered..

I was thinking this might be good like..

Fry some breaded shrimps..

then serve the Sauce as a side for Dipping..

I've heard of Europeans dipping French Fries in Mayo!

Eric.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 8, 2011)

The cornstarch holds up a LOT better for crispiness, it will stay crisp, even in the sauce. 

Breading(like bread crumbs)soak things up, equaling soggy/greasy. The cornstarch creates a shell of sorts, and will stay pretty crispy for quite a while.

Have had it served only over greens. . .I would go as far as calling it a salad, though, with the addition of some orange segments, and a sesame ginger dressing would change all of that. . .but typically, have just seen it as an appetizer.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 9, 2011)

giggler said:


> I've heard of Europeans dipping French Fries in Mayo!


 
When I was in Berlin, that was common. It's actually quite good! Of course, there is a major difference between German Mayo and American Mayo.

German Mayo is a condiment, American Mayo is a clinic. <Joking>


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 9, 2011)

Quebeckers use mayo with fries (chips) as well.


----------



## niquejim (Oct 9, 2011)

Timothy said:


> When I was in Berlin, that was common. It's actually quite good! Of course, there is a major difference between German Mayo and American Mayo.
> 
> German Mayo is a condiment, American Mayo is a clinic. <Joking>


 
Homemade Mayonnaise in 2 Minutes or Less - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 9, 2011)

Since we are increasing our flock next weekend, one of the things we have vowed to do is stop buying mayonnaise. I find using my wand blender makes the best mayo. I like to make mine with EVOO and some fresh lemon juice, but I must admit--I've been lazy--I haven't been making mayo very often as of late--I used to make it all the time. I find a cup will keep for quite a while in the fridge. But, I'm looking forward to making various kinds of mayo with our FRESH eggs--chilpolte, jalepeno, curry, etc. Anyone care to share favorite mayo flavors?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2011)

chipotle and garlic mayo is one i like a lot.

lemon and thyme is another good one.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 9, 2011)

buckytom said:


> chipotle and garlic mayo is one i like a lot.
> 
> lemon and thyme is another good one.


 
Do you use the garlic minced/pressed or do you run the cloves through the juicer and use the juice? What about roasted garlic? 

For the lemon and thyme, do you just up the amount of lemon juice when making the mayo or add it later?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2011)

roasted garlic probably would be great, but i've only made from raw, more like a tsatsiki sauce. the raw garlic is chopped and scraped into a wet mush with a chef's knife and a bit of medium sea or kosher salt. or you can use a mortar and pestle, starting by grinding dried chipoltes, then raw garic.


for the lemon and thyme, i add zest and a bit of sugar. use meyer lemons if you can get them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks buckytom! I think I'll do roasted garlic-chilpolte first. I brought in my lemon thyme plant for the winter. It is fairly large--so lemon-thyme and lemon juice (wish that I could find Meyer lemons) will be the other one I'll try, but I do have dried/dehydrated Meyer lemon zest so I could rehydrate some of that--and I might try a bit of maple syrup instead of sugar since we have so much maple syrup--I can already taste the lemon-thyme mayo as the spread on a smoked turkey sandwich!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 11, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> roasted garlic-chilpolte


 
That just sounds good no matter what it's in! (Within reason...)


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 25, 2011)

niquejim said:
			
		

> 3/4  cup flour
> 1/2  cup rice flour(or a little less cornstarch)
> 1  Tbs kosher or sea salt
> 1/2 Tbs fresh cracked black pepper
> ...



This sounds yummy  its on my menu for next week


----------

